# Mystery Tree



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 27, 2014)

I was cutting some hedge today in a spot I found on the farm that's right along the creek behind a grown up fence row. Had been back there as a child playing and looking for crawdads, but hadn't ventured there in years. As I was cutting, I couldn't help but notice a tree that I had never seen another of in my life. The bark was almost black, very smooth, and forked right off the ground. I didn't want to cut it down, mainly because I have no means of retrieving it where it's at until the soybeans are out.

Any thoughts on what it is? If it's something neat, I'll go to the trouble of cutting it. If not, I'll just know it's there and be done with it.

Sorry in advance, Paul, as I have no end grain shots. I will say that what I googled led me to wonder if it's Yellowwood, which is pretty much only found in this area... I had on leaves or berries of any kind to look at as an indicator, as they've all fallen off... in the spring, there's no way I'd ever get to it because it's so grown up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 27, 2014)

Redbud?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't think so... Redbud seems to have bark colored more like sycamore (in color, not in texture). This is almost black. The second pic shows it a lot closer than the first, not sure why it looks so light in the first. It's the darkest bark I've ever seen on a tree that wasn't rotten


EDIT: someone else suggested redbud on FB... I can't seem to find any pics on google that show this dark of a redwood bark, but if it's redbud, I'm cutting some. Looks to be some really pretty wood


----------



## phinds (Nov 28, 2014)

heartwood looks like black locust but I don't know squat about bark so could be way off. Take some of the chips and see
1) do they turn from greenish to brownish yellow, or what DOES the color do with exposure to air/UV
2) do they fluoresce


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

phinds said:


> heartwood looks like black locust but I don't know squat about bark so could be way off. Take some of the chips and see
> 1) do they turn from greenish to brownish yellow, or what DOES the color do with exposure to air/UV
> 2) do they fluoresce


I'll grab some this weekend when I go back up.. but I think I'm going to try and get in there and drop one of them. Seems everyone that saw it on facebook agreed with @DKMD, suggesting redbud. If I drop one, I'll have an end grain shot for ya as well.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2014)

Redbud was just a WAG based on the cut section. We've got a couple in the backyard, and the bark looks similar. Hard to tell looking at the ground, but there are a few leaves that look like redbud and a whole lot that don't. If it is redbud, it's beautiful wood but very difficult to dry.


----------



## phinds (Nov 29, 2014)

Redbud also fluoresces although not as strongly as black locust. End grain characteristics are similar between the two, but distinguishable.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

I think it's redbud also. Looks exactly like it in all respects. A leaf would cinch it. The leaves are shaped like a heart. Not like a real heart but like the ones on a valentine card . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 5, 2014)

I wood venture it looks like some of the Mulberry that we have in the Tidewater area of Virginia.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Redbud blooms very early in spring (and what a beautiful bloom it is!) but also loses it's leaves early, so I'm not surprised to not see any on the top layer of the numerous species of leaves beneath the tree - you wouldn't expect to see any of the redbud leaves or pods since they drop long before the rest of the species it's surrounded by. Redbud bark can be very varied especially when they get large like that one. The heart color is spot on for redbud as is the sap, and the ratio of heart to sap is what I have seen. Mulberry is not a bad guess but I've never seen any species of mulberry with bark quite like that. I have seen redbud bark almost exactly as seen in the photo.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2014)

We will find out soon... I'll have a nice end grain shot for Mr Hinds to look at.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

I believe you guys were right about red bud... and wow, it's some pretty neat looking stuff. Sap has pinks and purples right where it meets the heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll have a nice end grain shot for Mr Hinds to look at.


----------



## phinds (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm only familiar w/ redbud that has oxidized for a while so can't comment on the colors of this freshly cut piece. Looks like it could be redbud but I can't see any fine grain details at all in the end grain shot. I suggest you clean up the end grain and compare it to the redbud on my site.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

Has it cupped, twisted, and cracked yet? What about now?

Seriously, good luck drying it!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

phinds said:


> I'm only familiar w/ redbud that has oxidized for a while so can't comment on the colors of this freshly cut piece. Looks like it could be redbud but I can't see any fine grain details at all in the end grain shot. I suggest you clean up the end grain and compare it to the redbud on my site.


Yeah, I need to clean one up and try to get a good look. I can't imagine what else it would be based on the grain. I just cut that real quick in between coats of finish on a call


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Has it cupped, twisted, and cracked yet? What about now?
> 
> Seriously, good luck drying it!


Ha. the piece I was able to get was cut on Christmas Eve and has sat wothout being sealed... No cracks or anything, but I'm gonna seal them and stick them in the freezer kiln for a few months


----------

